# Debbie......



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Ten-year-old Debbie was turned into a Boston shelter because her owner was having a baby and did not want a dog in the home. The shelter was full and called YGRR for assistance with this sweet, senior Golden. Debbie was picked up and taken to the YGRR veterinarian. There, she was treated for a respiratory infection, hypothyroidism, and given nutritional supplements for her joints. Debbie was also spayed and given her YGRR tattoo. She was brought to Riverview to recover from her surgery and wait for her new home.
An adopter was called who was looking for an older Golden girl. She was retired and had a lovely fenced in yard. When she met Debbie, it was hard to tell who was happier--Debbie or the adopter! Debbie is now settling into her new home and her owner describes her as a real gem. She said Debbie as a wonderful companion and said that they enjoy spending their days together.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky girl Debbie is to have found someone to love her forever. How sad and what a loss for the family that gave her up...I will never understand those kind of people.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

...and they lived Happily Ever After.

I hope they have many happy years together.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so happy Debbie found a great home and parent. The woman who surrendered is an idiot.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Debbie is gorgeous! So glad she got a new (and better, imo) home!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Debbie got a better home now. And will live happily ever after.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

yay!! Debbie found a home that deserves her


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a lucky girl you are Miss Debbie, great happy ending.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie*

Debbie is just beautiful-have a beautiful life Debbie and her new family!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to all that helped. I hope Debbie and her new owner have a great life together.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so happy that Debbie has a wonderful new life.
Maybe her new Mom will join us on the forum.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just love happy endings......


----------

